# Mounting location of horns



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

So I've been wondering about something here...
EVERY pair of horns which I have seen used in car audio, has been mounted under the dash. Is this because its the easiest place to mount them ? Hypothetically speaking, lets say (with the right vehicle and clearance in the right places) a person was willing to hack into their dash, and locate the horns up higher, and more in your face, instead of down at your knees... Wouldn't this offer distinct advantages with imaging and such ? OR, are guys actually mounting them under the dash because they somehow sound better this way ???

The reason I ask, is that in my F150, I have a lot of potential dash mounted horn space where my AC ducts are.... and who needs AC ducts anyway  lol No... not really. But I'm thinking that air could be redirected somewhere else anyway. And heck, even if those were closed off, it will actually increase the flow out of the other vents (center vents and floor)

Speaking of which, I blocked off the vent under my drivers seat to the back seat area (my truck has never had back seats... ripped them out 2 weeks after I bought it 12 years ago, and never looked back) and this totally increased the flow under the passenger seat, to the back towards my amplifiers... where its more useful


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

they are mounted there partially for easy of installation, but also because the dispearsion pattern of the horn is designed for them to be low in the cabin and at the edges. 

you might want to talk to some of the experts or contact Eric Steven (Stevens Audio) he was THE inventor of the HLCDs of the 90s that are still used today. But I dont think high in the dash at a 90 degree angle will work


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Yea, I talk to Eric after I asked about this, and he totally explained that....


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

something like this:


----------



## Smdaniel-11 (Feb 4, 2019)

Fish Chris 2 said:


> So I've been wondering about something here...
> EVERY pair of horns which I have seen used in car audio, has been mounted under the dash. Is this because its the easiest place to mount them ? Hypothetically speaking, lets say (with the right vehicle and clearance in the right places) a person was willing to hack into their dash, and locate the horns up higher, and more in your face, instead of down at your knees... Wouldn't this offer distinct advantages with imaging and such ? OR, are guys actually mounting them under the dash because they somehow sound better this way ???
> 
> The reason I ask, is that in my F150, I have a lot of potential dash mounted horn space where my AC ducts are.... and who needs AC ducts anyway  lol No... not really. But I'm thinking that air could be redirected somewhere else anyway. And heck, even if those were closed off, it will actually increase the flow out of the other vents (center vents and floor)
> ...


Jerry Ziegler did 24 years ago with ID horns in a upper dash of a Honda CRX, I believe he was the world champion and ran all Pioneer ODR.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The underdash location is more about minimum path length difference than it is ease of mounting.


----------

